# Insulin Pump Exhibition, 6th Oct - Glasgow



## Alba37 (Aug 3, 2012)

Heard about pumps and want to find out more about them?

iPAG are pleased to announce we are holding an Insulin Pump Exhibition supported by INPUT

On Saturday 6th Oct 2012

At the Swallow Hotel

517 Paisley Road West,

Glasgow, G51 1RW

Come along and see pumps and chat with the companies and pumps users. Everyone welcome 







www.iPAGScotland.org

www.facebook.com/groups/iPAGScotland/


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

What is the time of the event Alba?


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What is the time of the event Alba?



ops! 1-4.30pm


----------



## randomange (Aug 4, 2012)

Ooh I might actually be in Glasgow that weekend! I'm already on a pump, but I'd love to see what's going on with the various companies!


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 4, 2012)

randomange said:


> Ooh I might actually be in Glasgow that weekend! I'm already on a pump, but I'd love to see what's going on with the various companies!



Excellent, the more the merrier... if you get the chance do come along


----------



## AlisonF (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're anywhere near and are even thinking about a pump (or have one already, because you'll need a new one eventually), this will definintely be worth the trip. I went to an INPUT one in Chester a few months ago, and it's the first time I've ever been able to eyeball each of the pump companies, play with their pumps and talk to them about why they think their's is better than the rest. And it's always nice to bump into a few other pump users and have a chat with them too.

I hope you have a great day Alba.


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for telling us your experience Alison, glad you enjoyed it. We hope this day will be beneficial for pumpers and potential pumpers. It's just spreading the word so people know about it. Not been over to post at Shootuporputup yet! X


----------



## AlisonF (Aug 6, 2012)

Alba37 said:


> Not been over to post at Shootuporputup yet! X



Feel free to stick it up there, we have a fair few Scottish readers


----------



## Marier (Aug 15, 2012)

Heard about this the other day and Hubbi going to try get day of work as would very much like to go hence gettn pump in future


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 7, 2012)

Marier said:


> Heard about this the other day and Hubbi going to try get day of work as would very much like to go hence gettn pump in future



Great   Hope to see you there!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 12, 2012)

I know there is no perfect thing but a pump is good !   After my 46yrs of T1 & 3yrs of pump it would take a very big bloke to get it off me (& i mean it)


----------



## melissaf (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the details of this. Will definately be attending. Ive never even seen a pump (except in pictures) - so would be good to learn more. Cheers Melissa


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 19, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I know there is no perfect thing but a pump is good !   After my 46yrs of T1 & 3yrs of pump it would take a very big bloke to get it off me (& i mean it)



lol, so many people say that, glad you like your pump!  



melissaf said:


> Thanks for the details of this. Will definately be attending. Ive never even seen a pump (except in pictures) - so would be good to learn more. Cheers Melissa



Look forward to seeing you on the day Melissa


----------



## Marier (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking foreward to my wee run to Glasgow on Sat see you there


----------



## randomange (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup, I'll be there! And I think I'll be bringing a straggler along - the daughter of one of my mum's friends is diabetic, and is (I believe) on MDI, but has horrendous issues with hypos, and very little awareness.  I suggested she come along to find out about pumps and meet some fellow diabetics who can tell her that she shouldn't have to put up with her current situation!


----------



## Marier (Oct 1, 2012)

randomange 

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Marier (Oct 6, 2012)

See you all ltr hopefully cant wait  to check out Animas  as thats the Pump il be getting hopefully  earlie nxt yr


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 7, 2012)

randomange said:


> Yup, I'll be there! And I think I'll be bringing a straggler along - the daughter of one of my mum's friends is diabetic, and is (I believe) on MDI, but has horrendous issues with hypos, and very little awareness.  I suggested she come along to find out about pumps and meet some fellow diabetics who can tell her that she shouldn't have to put up with her current situation!



Lovely to meet you Ange!  Thanks for coming! So sorry I missed everyone else though, grrr!  We hope to do another in Spring though so hopefully will meet more of you then


----------

